# Teriyaki Venison Meat Sticks



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Did a 12 1/2 pound batch of venison/pork (10 lbs/2.5 lbs) teriyaki meat sticks smoked with a combination of maple/hickory/cherry. 3 pounds of the batch added 3 ounces of dehydrated pineapple granules for an added flavor.


-----


-----


-----


-----

Here is a finished shot showing the dehydrated pineapple granules in the meat sticks.


-----

These are not going to last long in the freezer, need to make more!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOW... I paid someone to do three deer for me and it ran about $575 in vac pkgs I bet yours are better


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

mossy... looks amazing.

Now wishing I would have gotten a deer this year. Next year I might have to not pass up a doe.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chuck Smith - "Now wishing I would have gotten a deer this year. Next year I might have to not pass up a doe."

Can always substitute lean burger!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mossy...do you give them sticks a cold bath right after smoking ?? Last time I made sticks the casing were loose on the stick, tasted fine but didn't look like yours.............


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

9manfan said:


> Mossy...do you give them sticks a cold bath right after smoking ?? Last time I made sticks the casing were loose on the stick, tasted fine but didn't look like yours.............


We haven't water bathed our sticks - just low and slow in the smoker. What kind of casings are you using?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mossy, I believe they were the edible collagen casing........small Stiks is all I ever tried, like I said before they tasted good but the casings were loose on the meat stik itself....


----------

